# New fish (LOL!)



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm so good at getting what I want.... :whistling2:

Today I got 
3 x c. pymaeus 
3 x c. hastatus
8 x Aplocheilichthys normani
2 x anentome helena
1 x Clithon corona

The Clithon corona was supposed to be an a. helena, which i'm not too pleased about, but then again we only paid for 5 A. normani... :whistling2:

Well I say we paid, i mean Ash paid. :flrt:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Haha. Ash is good to you 

I dont know what any of them are, im not good at the scientific names


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Tomcat said:


> Haha. Ash is good to you
> 
> I dont know what any of them are, im not good at the scientific names


ah well..

c. pymaeus = dwarf cories
c. hastatus = dwarf cories
Aplocheilichthys normani = killifish
anentome helena = snail eating snail
Clithon corona = snail

:lol2:


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Pictures! :lol2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> Pictures! :lol2:


impossible! :lol2: you do realise theyre all under 1"? :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Why thank you for translating for me  me is fick  lol


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Esfa said:


> impossible! :lol2: you do realise theyre all under 1"? :lol2::lol2:


Zzzzzzzzzzoooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzoooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm!


Bbbbbbblllllllllllllllllllllluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Bbbbbbblllllllllllllllllllllluuuuuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmpppppppppphhhhhhh... :bash:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

SSSOOOOORRRRRRRRRYYYYYYY DDDDOOOOUUUBBBLLLLEEEEE PPPOOOOOSSSTTTTT lol


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

HHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Me just wanted to stretch some words too


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Tomcat said:


> SSSOOOOORRRRRRRRRYYYYYYY DDDDOOOOUUUBBBLLLLEEEEE PPPOOOOOSSSTTTTT lol





Tomcat said:


> HHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> Me just wanted to stretch some words too


 
Haha you double posted 

Anyway I googled the fish and snails you got, they are awesome :no1:


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Lol Funny double post tho


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> Haha you double posted
> 
> Anyway I googled the fish and snails you got, they are awesome :no1:


Haha, they are! The Killifish glow blue under the light.... :flrt:


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Esfa said:


> Haha, they are! The Killifish glow blue under the light.... :flrt:


:O I miss my fish


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I told ash to hide his wallet:lol2:

That boys never going to learn:whip:

You need to buy him something now matt :whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> Haha, they are! The Killifish glow blue under the light.... :flrt:


They are awesome  One has yellow eyes :? :flrt:



jakeelvin123 said:


> You need to buy him something now matt :whistling2:


Agreed :2thumb:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

AshMashMash said:


> Agreed :2thumb:


I made you breakfast. :whip:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> I made you breakfast. :whip:


And let the dog eat it! :O


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Awww, ash stayed over. Parents take that well:lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt, buy him a inflatable human sized doll, with a picture of your face on it so he wont miss you:flrt::lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

jakeelvin123 said:


> Awww, ash stayed over. Parents take that well:lol2:


They did, cos I am AWESOME. Full stop. They love me, his sis loves me, and his next door neighbour loves me. I ooze awesomeness, tbh.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

lol, everyone in my family hates my gf's.

and they dont let them stay over, i am 13 you know im old enough to know what im doing:whistling2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

jakeelvin123 said:


> lol, everyone in my family hates my gf's.
> 
> and they dont let them stay over, i am 13 you know im old enough to know what im doing:whistling2:


Haha, awwww.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Might have to convert and see what they'd do if it was a bf:lol2:


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Esfa said:


> I'm so good at getting what I want.... :whistling2:
> 
> Today I got
> 3 x c. pymaeus
> ...


Excuse me! where was my invite??? maybe ash could have got me some new fish too :lol2: 

where did you go?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey ash, if I make you breakfast, can I get some fish aswell? lol.


Esfa I hope you earned your new fish  lol


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> Excuse me! where was my invite??? maybe ash could have got me some new fish too :lol2:
> 
> where did you go?


oops, forgot you wanted to come :blush: Would have been cool to meet you too. Went to Portons Pets and Aquatics. 



mike515 said:


> Hey ash, if I make you breakfast, can I get some fish aswell? lol.


Well, I offered to come over to yours, but you declined, so :Na_Na_Na_Na: :whistling2:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

And i told you that you're welcome to come on wednesday lol. Not my fault you live far away


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

mike515 said:


> And i told you that you're welcome to come on wednesday lol. Not my fault you live far away



Haha, this is true. But yeh, I am only around that monday 

I come down that way quite often, I will give you a shout next time I am down, yes?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Whats umm Esfa given you as a pressie in return:whistling2:


Cuz he needs to get you something now:whip:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Can I have new fishies too ?

and these fishies are under an inch... well, under a cm! and I still got pics..  

PICTURES ESFAAAAaaaa pleeeease!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh go away. :lol2:
I'll get pics tomorrow, I think... tonight, I are partying.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey Matt, saw some Cherry Shrimp at Old Basing today, they were TINY!


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

alpharoyals said:


> Hey Matt, saw some Cherry Shrimp at Old Basing today, they were TINY!


Oooh thanks.  I need some males tbh... :bash:


----------



## ElliottOMG (Aug 16, 2008)

Congratz =]


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

I wouldnt suggest adding 14 fish all at once, no matter now mature your filer is, or how many water changes etc. 

Got any pics?


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Love_snakes said:


> I wouldnt suggest adding 14 fish all at once, no matter now mature your filer is, or how many water changes etc.
> 
> Got any pics?


 

Do you even know how big his tank is etc.

I would have no issue with adding these 14 fish in anything above 25 gallons. They are all tiny fish with low waste production.

Also esfa knows what he's doing so it's his call.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Cheers Mike.

2 killifish died anyway (I was totally expecting it... they seem to see a large bit of flake and die :roll but other then that, all good! 

A few of the corys already look eggy!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Esfa said:


> A few of the corys already look eggy!


Scoooooooooore! I hope they breed :flrt:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

mike515 said:


> Do you even know how big his tank is etc.
> 
> I would have no issue with adding these 14 fish in anything above 25 gallons. They are all tiny fish with low waste production.
> 
> Also esfa knows what he's doing so it's his call.


I dont need to know how big the tank is, Do you know if there are any other fish in the tank. If it was just them on their own i would agree. Also a 25 gallon tank is nothing. They may be low waste producers alone but together they could cause spikes in the waters chemistry. Lots of people know what they are doing and things still go wrong. 

Hope everything else is going well: victory:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Love_snakes said:


> I dont need to know how big the tank is, Do you know if there are any other fish in the tank. If it was just them on their own i would agree. Also a 25 gallon tank is nothing. They may be low waste producers alone but together they could cause spikes in the waters chemistry. Lots of people know what they are doing and things still go wrong.
> 
> Hope everything else is going well: victory:


Well this filter had been used in a tank with dwarf puffers and bumblebee gobies, so lots of high protein foods, therefore lots of waste and a large bacteria colony. It's also 2 years old, so plenty mature. 

Tbh, it wouldnt surprise me if I've had some die-off, nevermind having the filter struggle with the waste...


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Love_snakes said:


> I dont need to know how big the tank is, Do you know if there are any other fish in the tank. If it was just them on their own i would agree. *Also a 25 gallon tank is nothing*. They may be low waste producers alone but together they could cause spikes in the waters chemistry. _Lots of people know what they are doing and things still go wrong. _
> 
> Hope everything else is going well: victory:


 
*that's my point. These fish together produce a very small bioload. Enough for even a small tank to cope with.*



and yeah you do need to know how big the tank is to make any judgement about how a new fish will affect it. Not a normal example, but i'm pretty certain that the waste from these fish wouldn't even be detectable in my tank.


_agreed but i don't think this will be the case with esfa. If there was a spike in any of the toxins esfa's got plenty of time on his hands to do a water change._


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> _agreed but i don't think this will be the case with esfa. If there was a spike in any of the toxins* esfa's got plenty of time on his hands* to do a water change._


you saying I have no life? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

Esfa said:


> you saying I have no life? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


maybe.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> maybe.


Naughty. :whip:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

£200!:O

Ummm,


no comment.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

herpmad_boi said:


> £200!:O
> 
> Ummm,
> 
> ...


I think you'll find you just did. How about not doing?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> I think you'll find you just did. How about not doing?


Ok, some one woke up on the wrong side of the bed:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

herpmad_boi said:


> Ok, some one woke up on the wrong side of the bed:lol2:


LOL... ok, yeh, reading that back it does sound mean :blush:

Still though...


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> LOL... ok, yeh, reading that back it does sound mean :blush:
> 
> Still though...


I forgot what i was going to put though:blush:

Thats why i put no comment:2thumb:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

You need to stop taking via-qua pills lol

your fish collection keeps extending when u take it:lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

ip3kid said:


> You need to stop taking via-qua pills lol
> 
> your fish collection keeps extending when u take it:lol2:


 
HAHA LOL, 


wned8::iamwithstupid:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

I love little corys i had the peppered ones.

I'm really digging my botias right now they are funky little dudes with attitude!! So funny to watch when the blood worm cubes go in.

Marina


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i love albino and peppered corys!!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

cory trilineatus all the way. used to be called the jullii cory. one of my favourite fish ever. Including cichlids lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> cory trilineatus all the way. used to be called the jullii cory. one of my favourite fish ever. Including cichlids lol


Ahhh, love them! they're deffo my 2nd fave... first is the C. Hastatus... :flrt:


----------

